
Dropbox Boosts Free Storage Limit to 5GB to Match Google Drive | PCWorld - fady
http://www.pcworld.com/article/254586/dropbox_boosts_free_storage_limit_to_5gb_to_match_google_drive.html
======
jgmmo
Its for images, doesn't sound like this applies to the 'general purpose'
storage limit. Title could be a bit more clear.

------
pasbesoin
I'm curious. For those of us who participated in the recent "photo upload"
beta, will this further increase the free portion of our allocation, or will
it overlap the beta's additional free allocation?

Not to look a gift horse in the mouth... but just wondering.

P.S. As I seem to recall, the beta provided an increase to "general purpose"
storage (not just the photo folder). So, this would be a separate increase?
(Guess I should check the DB forums -- lazy.)

